# Clumps in the heavy cream



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

In the recent months I have been finding clumps in my store bought heavy cream.  I have been buying various brands and have seen these clumps in all the samples.  The cream is well within its expiration date and even when it's a little past I think it smells just fine.  The clumps persist.  This is not a problem I have encountered before but have seen it happen to ever sample of heavy cream I've bought since the summer.  Though I know it's still "fine" it hits my ick-factor.  I've tried shaking it, even straining it.  What is happening?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've been seeing it too. I think it's just the cream  fat rising to the top and binding together. The clumps all seem to congregate at the top, not dispersed evenly, so that leads me to thinking its the cream separating out more.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

How do I unclump it?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've just been mixing it in with whatever I'm using the cream for. Has worked fine so far.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Put it in the blender should do it, but not really necessary as heat or whipping will incorporate it as well.


----------

